# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Evolutions du club >  Mettre un Flag sur le message ayant rsolu la discussion

## Cheetor

Bonjour,

Lorsqu'une personne ouvre un fil concernant une erreur, il peut se drouler un certain nombre de post avant que la solution ne soit post. Bien que l'change ne pose pas problme entre celui ayant post son problme et ceux qui l'aident  le rsoudre, celui qui cherche une solution pour le mme problme  est souvent amen  relire l'entiret du fil pour savoir ce qui a t fait (mme si la logique voudrait que la solution soit dans les derniers messages). 

Aussi, est-ce que le fait de laisser l'auteur de la discussion point le message ayant rsolu son problme ? Ceci permettrait aux suivants de ne pas relire l'entiret de la conversation. A titre d'exemple, voici un lien vers le forum de NI qui a mis en place cette ide : http://forums.ni.com/t5/Discussions-...e/td-p/2753020

On peut constater que le fil dure deux pages, mais que la solution se trouve sur la premire et qu' l'aide de ce flag, un autre lecteur peut immdiatement aller au message de rsolution.

Qu'en pensez-vous ?

----------


## Anomaly

Le souci de cette demande de fonctionnalit qui semble effectivement sympathique  premire vue, c'est que si pour les questions simples la rponse se trouve effectivement gnralement dans un message, les problmes complexes ont rarement un message unique et prcis qui donne la solution, d'autant plus si la discussion comporte plusieurs pages.  ::?:

----------


## Cheetor

Je pense qu'il en va de mme pour le site que je t'ai propos. 
Mais ok, pas de problme. Merci en tout cas d'avoir pris le temps de rpondre.  ::):

----------

